# Looking for a flex driver in Jacksonville FL.



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I've drove for Uber for 2 years I drive part time for Lyft I thought I would try Flex I'm retired Navy just want something to do so I'm looking for a flex driver in Jacksonville that I would like to talk to on the phone for some advice and answer some questions if anyone is available please message me and I will give you my telephone number and I do appreciate it.

It took me 5 months to get approved hundreds of emails and phone calls because of a screwed-up background check but it was finally approved I'm sure some of you will say it's a waste of my time but I would like to try it and see what it's like.


----------



## reneagp (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello friend, i will gladly help you out, DMand i give you my number


----------

